# Montreux watches?



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

My dad received a watch as a gift from work, it's labeled "Montreux" and has an ETA f06.111 quartz movement in it. Has anyone heard of this brand before?


----------



## Rose (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't heard of any watches called Montreux.
Montreux is a small city here in Switzerland. Perhaps it's a watch which was made to commemoraate a special event taking place in Montreux ?
What does it look like ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fashion watches for about 100 bucks in ss, gold plated about 125.
They sell on ebay and other online dealers.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks! It has a nice movement so I'm happy


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

stratct said:


> Thanks! It has a nice movement so I'm happy











Trendline it is.


----------

